
Show HN: Free alternative to intercom.io live messaging - bossx
https://crisp.im
======
peltoche
Great product! I already use it and my retention have just explode. My users
now talk to me easily and I can retrieve a lot of feedback. I have test other
products like intercom and cie and in two words: it's expensive for a lot of
complicated tools that I will never use.

------
tixocloud
Looks really great!

Do you guys plan to open up the plugin capabilities? We're building a
marketing automation platform that we're hoping to connect to support software
as well

------
mgberlin
This looks perfect for what we need, and the price is certainly right.

~~~
mgberlin
The notifications don't play any sound or vibrate on my Nexus 6. Also, if I go
to the notifications screen and hit save, it alerts that the changes are
saved, but it doesn't close the screen, so I'm stuck there until I hit cancel.
Little bugs, nbd.

~~~
valeriansaliou
Hi! We're still early in the product, mobile apps are in beta ATM, we're
working on native versions for them, current versions are just transitional
versions.

------
fiatjaf
How do you plan to make money if it will be free forever?

~~~
baptistejamin
We plan a plugin system. The core is all free, and to get special features we
have a marketplace. Crisp + Slack, Crisp + Zendesk, etc.

~~~
fiatjaf
Trello is doing something similar.

------
10dpd
The chat seems to be completely broken - getting an "Invalid chatbox code" and
its not possible to add a site.

~~~
valeriansaliou
Can you retry now? We had some event processing delays due to our growth.

------
drakmail
Email notifications doesn't send if visitor doesn't leave it's email

~~~
valeriansaliou
Hey! Which way? Email notification for an unread message from visitor to
operator after 1 minute, if visitor doesn't leave his email, is that right?

~~~
drakmail
Exactly. I'm talked about it in support chat some days ago (last message – 26
/ 02).

PS. Found small bug – February dates became January :-)
[https://yadi.sk/i/SCwY2ubWpnqnV](https://yadi.sk/i/SCwY2ubWpnqnV)

~~~
valeriansaliou
Bug fixed. Email event processing was delayed yesterday, emails should have be
dispatched a few hours back ago.

~~~
drakmail
Thank you, it really work now!

------
davidglauber
This is awesome. Totally trying this out. Thank you for sharing.

------
borplk
curious what the tech stack is?

~~~
valeriansaliou
Hello! We're running NodeJS (ECMAScript 6), RabbitMQ and Redis at the core of
our infrastructure. The whole thing is split into micro-components (eg: a
worker dedicated to emails, another to client-side websocket, another to
messages, etc).

~~~
grzewarz
If you looking for free alternative for intercom:
[https://userengage.io](https://userengage.io)

